# I dont have enough money for snowboard boots can i just use plain heavy duty snowboots?



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

No. How are you getting your lift ticket?


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Sam2930 said:


> I just got a free burton snowboard but don't have enough money to spend on special snowboard boots can i just use snow boots?


No, that's a horrible idea. What size foot are you?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yes, to the same extent that if you can't afford a snowboard, you can just cut a 5' piece of 2x6 and nail your boots to it.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Is the op just trolling or what. When I read it I was thinking something is fishy about this post

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Sam2930 said:


> I just got a free burton snowboard but don't have enough money to spend on special snowboard boots can i just use snow boots?


If you can't afford snowboard boots, then you can't afford lift tickets, thus you can't afford this activity


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

No you can't. Well you can, but you'll probably break your ankle, which will end up costing more than boots. Look for a cheap pair on facebook marketplace.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> If you can't afford snowboard boots, then you can't afford lift tickets, thus you can't afford this activity


Some people are willing to hike up hills to snowboard. That's rad. On the news a few years ago there was a seven year old girl in Vermont who learned in her backyard because she wanted to win contests. Mom had no money to send her, but she kept qualifying. Greatest thing I've ever seen.

If anyone saw that and can find the link, please send it to me so I can shame my kids when they're being lazy.


----------



## Doughboy shredder (Nov 20, 2019)

Send it buddy


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Make with the boot size already!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> If you can't afford snowboard boots, then you can't afford lift tickets, thus you can't afford this activity


Mebbe. But it gives us a chance to be droll with the troll.


----------



## Doughboy shredder (Nov 20, 2019)

Donutz said:


> Yes, to the same extent that if you can't afford a snowboard, you can just cut a 5' piece of 2x6 and nail your boots to it.


Prolly work


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Boots might be the most important piece of equipment in snowboarding. The boots are the start of the system where you apply force to the board. Having said that, you might be ok for a run or two in soft snow if you don’t have actual snowboard boots (but I doubt it). Back in the cretaceous period, we had Sorel-type boots they called “pack boots”. They only had felt liners. We wrapped ace bandages around our ankles to increase support. This was a band-aid approach at best. It “worked” a bit, but I had this with old Burton Fastex buckle bindings with soft straps. I think that modern bindings, with their stiffer molded straps would cause your feet to be in severe pain if you tried to ride with this setup. I would want at least calf-deep powder to ever even think about trying this again.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

It's not about getting the right boots for snowboarding, it's about getting the right sized boot. Have you taken your barefoot measurements yet? What boot size do you have?

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot. 

STOKED!


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes!

Be sure to take video and post here after


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Can yall end this lol. Its obvious a troll.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

These should work. Integrated risers so no heel/toe drag and shin protection included.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.wavsource.com/snds_2018-06-03_5106726768923853/tv/misc/mighty_mouse.wav



I have some of those super shite boots from the Cretaceous period.
A whole bunch of em.
I got your size. 

Just pay for the shipping & you will have snowboard booties.


TT


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yes you absolutely can. I rock these.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kieloa said:


> It's not about getting the right boots for snowboarding, it's about getting the right sized boot. Have you taken your barefoot measurements yet? What boot size do you have?
> 
> Please measure your feet using this method:
> 
> ...


What do you mean it's not about getting the right boot, but the right size?
No no, get the right boot first.
We'll worry about making it fit after we get it.

Getting the perfect size wrong boot is the exact same as the wrong boot 10 sizes too big.
Doesn't matter what size it is.

I tell people all time that I could ride a 2x6, IF I had good booties.
I wouldn't say that to people unless i believed I could.

TT


----------



## Mountainmerman (Nov 21, 2019)

Looks like you got some differing and confusing comments. Yes, you can ride with regular snow boots. The stiffer, the better, like a pair of pac boots. The problems that you will run into will be control and it will be more difficult to initiate turns, ankle support (easier to receive an injury) and hot spots created by the bindings. As someone stated above, in the early days of boarding, most people wore Sorels or similar. Also, don't let anyone burden your stoke with negativity. It can be an expensive sport but ski and board bums worldwide will tell you it's possible to ride on the cheap. Look for mountains that run weekday deals or combo mountain package deals. Most mountains also have either free or reduced prices if you go a week or two before closing. I love it when a new person discovers the joy of floating on the Frozen stuff, and will try to only offer positive advice. Hit me up with what size boot you wear and if I have an extra pair in your size, I'll give them to you and mail them on my dime. Hope you have a great experience on the mountain! Rob


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

I know a guy who is riding in hiking boots and he is better than all y'all


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

unsuspected said:


> I know a guy who is riding in hiking boots and he is better than all y'all


Come now.
You know the rules.

Pics or it didn't happen!!!


TT


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Back in the crustatious period I learned wearing my dads Sorels like 3 or 4 sizes too big and his army issue snow pants on a rented Minstel carving board...It was still fun, and probably the reason why I couldn't figure out the half pipe that day.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Come now.
> You know the rules.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!!!
> ...


Don't have any but gf said that doesn't he have to wear snowboard boots? Apparently not when you are a snowboard god.


----------

